# How To Pronounce the Forum's New Name



## Xarpho (Sep 5, 2022)

Uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu7ahxou3zqc35fpw5d4ificedzyqd.onion.

Ookoo-usk-sod-six-six-see-vub-4473-sis-doo-four-oo-seven-ox-oo-three-zik-thirty-five-fpth-five-dee-four-ifice-dizzy-quid.


----------



## Chickin BBQ (Sep 5, 2022)

Just call it dizysquid.

Here's a shitty attempt at a logo.


----------



## Meat Target (Sep 5, 2022)

Ph’nglui mglw’nafh cthulhu r’lyeh wgah’nagl fhtagn​


----------



## actually a cat (Sep 5, 2022)

I'm just calling it Uquusqsaaad and pronouncing it OOKOO -SKWA-SAHD
Kind of towel-heady but it works.


----------



## Berwick (Sep 5, 2022)

Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Null (Sep 5, 2022)

uquusqsaaad bros...


----------



## Pringles Can (Sep 5, 2022)

I do not speak enchantment table. I can not pronounce the new name.


----------



## Israellover1234 (Sep 5, 2022)

uquusqsaaad66cvub4473csdu4uu7ahxou3zqc35fpw5d4ificedzyqd -> Uhhquuusqsssaad-Farms


----------



## Gator eWallet (Sep 5, 2022)

Ookoo Squad


----------



## Syntaxion (Sep 5, 2022)

it sounds Inuit, like that movie Koyaanisqatsi. The plotline/theme of the film is ironically fitting too.


----------



## Sweetened Condensed (Sep 5, 2022)

MKMartha said:


> Ookoo Squad


ookoo or ookwoo?


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Sep 5, 2022)

So I ran it through NightCafe.... 




So that seems about right...


----------



## QueenMegan (Sep 5, 2022)

that's a big url U4UU


----------



## Sweetened Condensed (Sep 5, 2022)

Haha, I was just doing the same thing. Here's what Nightcafe thinks an "uquu" looks like


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Sep 5, 2022)

Uniform Quebec Uniform Uniform Sierra Quebec Sierra Alfa Alfa Alfa Delta Six Six Charlie Victor Uniform Bravo Four Four Seven Three Charlie Sierra Delta Uniform Four Uniform Uniform Seven Alfa Hotel X-Ray Oscar Uniform Three Zulu Quebec Charlie Three Five Foxtrot Papa Whiskey Five Delta Four India Foxtrot India Charlie Echo Delta Zulu Yankee Quebec Delta


----------



## Cable 7 (Sep 5, 2022)

If you squint hard enough it looks like the word "Kiwi Farms"


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Sep 5, 2022)

The place which mustn't be named


----------



## David Brown (Sep 5, 2022)

I said come on Fhqwhgads
I said come on Fhqwhgads
Everybody to the limit
Everybody to the limit
Everybody come on Fhqwhgads



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ct1fM1gN2nw


----------



## Bowl of Ramen (Sep 5, 2022)

It definitely sounds like a Coast Salish name or something.  Also, Josh should be the Artist Formerly Known As Null.  He needs a symbol of some kind though. (no swastikas)


----------



## keytar solo (Sep 5, 2022)

real uquusqsaaad hours


----------



## tigergrinder (Sep 5, 2022)

Uquu~ >W<


----------



## murph (Sep 5, 2022)

Syntaxion said:


> it sounds Inuit, like that movie Koyaanisqatsi. The plotline/theme of the film is ironically fitting too.



That's perfect. 



> _Reggio explained the lack of dialogue by stating "it's not for lack of love of the language that these films have no words. It's because, from my point of view, our language is in a state of vast humiliation. It no longer describes the world in which we live."_


----------



## TakeSoma (Sep 5, 2022)

Just share this: You'll never be a woman


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 5, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> Ph’nglui mglw’nafh cthulhu r’lyeh wgah’nagl fhtagn


I for one accept our Old One overlords.


----------



## UmQasaan (Sep 5, 2022)

keytar solo said:


> real uquusqsaaad hours


hey that kinda sounds like me


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Sep 5, 2022)

you faggots kept sending death threats to a fat eunuch and now the website is somali.


----------



## Truly Rural (Sep 5, 2022)

You are all retarded, it's clearly Ukuskus, U-kus-kus for all of you with dyslexia.


----------



## AGuntyPaajet (Sep 5, 2022)

I but it in craiyon.com ai and got this


----------



## Two Loops (Sep 5, 2022)

Please don't deadname the forum.


----------



## Glounder (Sep 5, 2022)

I read it as uwusquad


----------



## El Goblina (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Sep 5, 2022)

I don't speak Inuit. Damn it. 


AGuntyPaajet said:


> I but it in craiyon.com ai and got this
> 
> View attachment 3683057


Trains = autism. It knows.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Sep 5, 2022)

Just put up that music from "indie Earthbound clone number 256 and Pulsating Mass" where guy screams number.


----------



## Apis mellifera (Sep 9, 2022)

Chickin BBQ said:


> Just call it dizysquid.
> 
> Here's a shitty attempt at a logo.
> View attachment 3682873


I like Dizzy Squid, it's cute


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Sep 9, 2022)

> Ookoo-usk-sod-six-six-see-vub-4473-sis-doo-four-oo-seven-ox-oo-three-zik-thirty-five-fpth-five-dee-four-ifice-dizzy-quid


mup-da-doo-ditta-po-mo-bix-nood


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 9, 2022)

TakeSoma said:


> Just share this: You'll never be a woman


I pronounce it "win-bor". The Y is silent.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Sep 9, 2022)

Anyone know how to easily induce a stroke? I think I'll be able to pronounce it when I get one.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 10, 2022)

Why try to get a stroke to pronounce this domain when it's possible to get a vanity domain on Tor (see: DuckDuckGo's onion address)? Someone with a powerful mining rig could run mkp2440 and brute force a vanity onion URL that looks like kiwifarms+47 random numbers and letters.onion, although I'm told a 9-letter combination can take weeks to months on average to generate. There's also a security issue where the person generating the vanity URL would be able to take over the site if it starts using the URL because both private and public keys are available to the generator.


----------



## Trapped Under Rice (Sep 11, 2022)

"bulgogi bibimbap"


----------



## Jump (Sep 12, 2022)

>Ookoo-usk-sod-six-six-see-vub-4473-sis-doo-four-oo-seven-ox-oo-three-zik-thirty-five-fpth-five-dee-four-ifice-dizzy-quid      


BROKE UWUSQUAD FARMS


----------



## Alex Yiik (Sep 12, 2022)

I know I'm omitting some letters, but it's uqu squad to me out of convenience.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Sep 12, 2022)

Chickin BBQ said:


> Just call it dizysquid.
> 
> Here's a shitty attempt at a logo.
> View attachment 3682873





Null said:


> uquusqsaaad bros...


Can't decide which one is the better abriviation.


----------



## frap (Sep 12, 2022)

A new challenger?


----------



## Jump (Sep 12, 2022)

Going to have to learn how to say it all over again. 


			http://kiwifarmsaaf4t2h7gc3dfc5ojhmqruw2nit3uejrpiagrxeuxiyxcyd.onion/


----------



## actually a cat (Sep 12, 2022)

Jump said:


> Going to have to learn how to say it all over again.
> 
> 
> http://kiwifarmsaaf4t2h7gc3dfc5ojhmqruw2nit3uejrpiagrxeuxiyxcyd.onion/



Kiwifarm SAAAAAAAAAAAAF


----------



## Fake Steve Franssen (Sep 13, 2022)

actually a cat said:


> Kiwifarm SAAAAAAAAAAAAF





So AIDS or flying niggers.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Sep 13, 2022)

Fake Steve Franssen said:


> View attachment 3691077
> View attachment 3691076
> 
> So AIDS or flying niggers.


That's pretty good. I don't want people to think I'm a bad person so I'm just going to tell them I was browsing the "Flying Niggers With AIDS" Forum.

Why is it called KiwiFarms?

Simple. "Kill Innocent White Individuals. Flying Ass Ramming Marginalized Somalians".


----------



## Apis mellifera (Sep 13, 2022)

Jump said:


> Going to have to learn how to say it all over again.
> 
> 
> http://kiwifarmsaaf4t2h7gc3dfc5ojhmqruw2nit3uejrpiagrxeuxiyxcyd.onion/


Kiwifarms AF.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 13, 2022)

I thought it was a nice touch that the "xeuxiyxcyd" is pronounced "suicide".


----------



## PointOfNoReturnPoint (Sep 13, 2022)

This url is a town in greenland that no one has heard of and wont until climate change accelerates.


----------

